# What am I doing wrong?



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay so I have a problem... in all the hours that I have spent with my boyfriend fishing for smallies I have yet to catch one. He of course says it's cause I am a girl and don't know how to fish. Which of course is not true except with small mouth. We go to this lake and I can catch the crap out of large mouth then when we go to a spot on the gmr I can get quite a few nice crappie and rock bass but no small mouth! I even have caught a monster of a carp. I have tried everything it seems with no luck. In the same spots that he gets them with the same lure and nothing! Do any of you have any suggestions that might help? I have tried crankbaits, spinners, rooster tails, everything! The large mouth and crappie I have no problem. Could it possibly be the way I return it? I am at a loss and I am getting tired of taking all the pictures, I would like to be in a few of those.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

try Speeding ur retrieve up


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Just throw an exposed hook tube or a jignpig. Drag them on the bottom. I guarantee you will catch a smallie.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

If you feel confident with slower moving bottom baits definitely use a tube or jig in darker colors (black works well). Also pay attention to how he is retrieving his lures and try to do a better job at retrieving those same lures yourself. 

For cranks use craw patterns, especially if there are rocks near. Hope this helps.


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you guys... I will give the jigs another try. I actually have a pretty good rate of crappie and gills on jigs but I don't drag the bottom then. It gives me something to try. Thank you again!


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

rebel weecraw in the gmr works good for me


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know what lb. test line your throwing, but make sure it is the same as his. I would fish no more than 12 lb on a spinning outfit for bass


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

Right now I am using 8lb Ironsilk on there. The rod itself is a 5'5" ultra light. I really like it, fits comfortable and it seems that I am able to feel the lighter strikes.

I was reading an article that was in the newest In Fisherman and it was talking about using swim baits. I have not tried these yet. Have any of you had luck with them? I know that I have a few black ones then a few lighter funky colors.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

well if hes catching them and ur throwing the same equipment, tell him ur a lady and ladies always go first...LOL...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Shakey head and 4" finess worm dragged slowly will get um.


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

bassattacker said:


> well if hes catching them and ur throwing the same equipment, tell him ur a lady and ladies always go first...LOL...



Oh that is good... I almost fell out of my office chair! He would probably fall over laughing. I might take his poll and run while he is laughing!  The In Fisherman magazine that I got well it was a gift subscription right, I took it out of the mail box before he got to it and wouldn't let him have it. He laughed at me and said that I had small mouth fever. I told him no I just wanted to know something he didn't.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

my wife loves catfishing so i always try to make sure shes in a good spot for some channels at the private club we belong at and here lately shes been skunking me, she would rather catfish than bass fish now i just have to get her a big catfish so itll give me a reason to go get her a decent size catfish pole LOL and gives me a good excuse to get another pole as well LOL


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

Rick is the same way and I enjoy it. He has fun taking me to Gander to get "me" new poles.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

well whats funnies is i bought my son a new shakespeare rod and reel combo at bass pro and as soon as my wife seen it she instantly wanted one, i asked her what about a nice spinning or baitcaster for cats, no i like this one do they make it a lil bigger to handle cats LOL so now i have to go to basspro again NOT THAT IM COMPLAINING LOL.


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't get him to go to Bass Pro! I so want to go down and check out a few things but he said that I would have to go by myself and only take cash. Imagine that... no plastic! It is a drive from Dayton though. 

I have a nice closed reel catfish pole that she can have. I can't remember at the moment the brand name but it will handle the big cats. I have since moved on to a spinning one. It's in great shape if you are interested, it just is sitting around not being used.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

basspro isnt too far from dayton LOL yeah with gas prices it is a lil far but we have family down there so when i go we just stop over at the familys place and make a day out of it and sometimes hit winton woods let the kids play in the park and the fellas head off to the lake and fish, sometimes the ladies go with us. cools about the pole ill talk to her tonight and see if she wants to try and fish with two poles or just stick with one lmfao, im slowly but surely getting her to try using two poles when catting.

and tubes work awsome, not sure if basspro has them anymore i know i had a problem finding them but old ham's weedless tube hooks are awsome tube hooks, if u cant get them there i know my father orders them through fishermans quarters might wanna check them out i use them regularly.


----------

